# Star Wars: Chancen f?r Solo 2 stehen laut Regisseur nicht schlecht



## Darkmoon76 (4. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Chancen für Solo 2 stehen laut Regisseur nicht schlecht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Chancen für Solo 2 stehen laut Regisseur nicht schlecht*


----------



## SpieleKing (5. November 2020)

Der Film war super und es war einfach nicht fair wie mit ihm umgegangen wurde!


----------



## AfterBusiness (5. November 2020)

Versteh ich auch nicht.... bei dem ganzen Einheitsbrei, haben Rogue One oder Solo richtig herausgestochen. Haben Spass gemacht..... mmhh....


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2020)

Rogue One war auch verdammt toll ... was vllt. an einem anderen "Konzept" liegt, nämlich hier handelt es sich eher um einen (Anti-)Kriegsfilm.

Aber auch Solo hat mir gefallen, entgegen den meisten Kritiken fand ich die Darstellung von Han sehr gelungen!


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (5. November 2020)

Bitte nicht...


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2020)

DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Bitte nicht...


Ernsthaft?! 

Eines muss ich dir ja lassen: du bist hartnäckig, aber scheinbar hast du deine Zwangspause nicht zum Nachdenken genutzt.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (5. November 2020)

Ich hätte grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, aber in erster Linie muss Emlilia Clarke dann bitte weg, die war furchtbar. (übrigens egal in welchem Film oder Rolle, außerhalb von GoT ist Emilia Clarke einfach nicht zu ertragen, und auch in GoT war sie einer der großen Schwachpunkte im Cast neben Sophie turner und Kit Harrington) 

Alden Ehrenreich gefiel mir ganz gut, sicher an die verschmitztheit eines Harrison Ford kam er nicht ran... aber wir reden hier auch von einem der besten Schauspieler unserer Zeit. Die Latte liegt schon verdammt hoch. Aber als Han Solo ging Alden Ehrenreich absolut durch.

Ansonsten würde ich gerne einen zweiten Film sehen, dann auch gerne ein klein wenig "düsterer" ..  und ne bessere Brücke schlagen zu Episode 4 fänd ich gut. Denn Solo a Star Wars Story hing was die Erzählung angeht doch etwas im Luftleerenraum zur ganzen Star Wars Saga, da wurde halt am Ende einfach gesagt das er sich den Hutten anschließt... mehr nicht, alles davor war ziemlich irrelevant, da war mehr drin. Auftritte von Jabba ect wären gut, Han einige aufträge fürs Huttenkartell abschließen lassen in denen es nicht zimperlich zur Sache geht fänd ich gut.


----------



## Phone (5. November 2020)

Weder Rogue One noch Solo haben mich richtig angesprochen aber im Vergleich fand ich Solo besser als RO.
Ich denke ich bin bei SW einfach übersättigt..


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Weder Rogue One noch Solo haben mich richtig angesprochen aber im Vergleich fand ich Solo besser als RO.
> Ich denke ich bin bei SW einfach übersättigt..


... hmmm, hast du denn schon The Mando gesehen?!

RO und Mando sind ja schon ein wenig ernster und düsterer, wobei ja durch die Droiden auch RO etwas aufgelockert wird.

Aber vllt. ist das der Grund warum mir die beiden v.g. Dinge besser gefallen als die letzten drei SW-Teile, etwas ernster, düsterer und zeigen eine eher unschöne Zeiten zu der sonst recht sterilen und sauberen Umgebung.


----------



## Phone (5. November 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... hmmm, hast du denn schon The Mando gesehen?!
> 
> RO und Mando sind ja schon ein wenig ernster und düsterer, wobei ja durch die Droiden auch RO etwas aufgelockert wird.
> 
> Aber vllt. ist das der Grund warum mir die beiden v.g. Dinge besser gefallen als die letzten drei SW-Teile, etwas ernster, düsterer und zeigen eine eher unschöne Zeiten zu der sonst recht sterilen und sauberen Umgebung.



Für Mando hab ich mir mal nen Monat D+ geholt aber auch da kann ich mich nicht so sehr für begeistern wie ich wohl sollte ^^
Wenn ich es schaue habe ich das Gefühl etwas "verbrauchtes" zu sehen.
Man holt immer die gleichen Wesen hervor und auch die Nebendarsteller sind von ihrem äußeren immer / meistens gleich um den "ahh das kenn ich aus SW Film XY" Effekt zu haben.

Die Qualität hingegen ist bei der Serie und auch den Filmen ja nicht schlecht, keine Frage aber mich begeistert weder Setting noch Geschichten.

Düsterer ist super aber das reicht für mich nicht um mich wieder zu begeistern.
Ich finde z.B. die Bond´s mit Craig besser als die Vorgänger. (die richtig alten kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden)


----------



## Cobar (5. November 2020)

Auch wenn der Film mich nicht so wirklich abgeholt hat, würde ich sehr gerne wissen, wie es nach dem Cliffhanger weitergehen wird.
Maul ist schon ein cooler Typ, der mMn in Episode 1 total verheizt wurde.
Er hatte doch sogar den Highground :-/


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Für Mando hab ich mir mal nen Monat D+ geholt aber auch da kann ich mich nicht so sehr für begeistern wie ich wohl sollte ^^


Ich halte Mando auch nicht für den heiligen (SW)-Gral, dafür hab ich genug Kritik an der ersten Staffel hier geschrieben. Ich mag Favreau, ich mag Pascal, ich mag Western ... ich mag den Stil, aber 100% begeistert war ich auch nicht.
Allerdings, und auch das hab ich geschrieben, hat mir z.B. der Auftakt der ersten Folge der 2. Staffel sehr gut gefallen, obwohl sie genau das beinhaltet, was ich eigentlich kritisiere ... aber die Folge ist echt ziemlich stark.



> Ich finde z.B. die Bond´s mit Craig besser als die Vorgänger. (die richtig alten kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden)


WTF?!

Warum?! Wieso?! Ich bin mit den alten Bonds quasi aufgewachsen ... Fröbes "No Mr. Bond! I expect you to die!" sind legendär. Ich mag eigentlich alle Bonds, bis auf Lazenby und Dalton. Wobei ich mir die Dalton-Filme noch einmal geben muss, die gehen ja schon in die Richtung der aktuellen Craig-Filme, vllt. war ich damals einfach zu jung.

Eigentlich mag ich dich Phone ... aber das hier, über Bond! Geht gar nicht!


----------



## Phone (5. November 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich halte Mando auch nicht für den heiligen (SW)-Gral, dafür hab ich genug Kritik an der ersten Staffel hier geschrieben. Ich mag Favreau, ich mag Pascal, ich mag Western ... ich mag den Stil, aber 100% begeistert war ich auch nicht.
> Allerdings, und auch das hab ich geschrieben, hat mir z.B. der Auftakt der ersten Folge der 2. Staffel sehr gut gefallen, obwohl sie genau das beinhaltet, was ich eigentlich kritisiere ... aber die Folge ist echt ziemlich stark.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch mit den alten aufgewachsen aber war nie meins... Zu theatralische, vielleicht der Zeit angemessen, waren ja einige Filme ^^


----------



## LesterPG (5. November 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber vllt. ist das der Grund warum mir die beiden v.g. Dinge besser gefallen als die letzten drei SW-Teile, etwas ernster, düsterer und zeigen eine eher unschöne Zeiten zu der sonst recht sterilen und sauberen Umgebung.


Steril und Sauber in Lucas "benutzter Zukunft" ?
Das war doch eher etwas wo die letzte Triologie punkten konnte, das gehört zu Star Wars wie Butter aufs Brot.
Alles andere ist nur ekelige Margarine. 



Phone schrieb:


> Ich finde z.B. die Bond´s mit Craig besser als die Vorgänger. (die richtig alten kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden)


Frevel !
Craig hat prima Agentenfilme abgeliefert, aber einen Sch#$ß Bond ! 
Craig kommt für mich amerikanischer rüber als all seine Vorgänger zusammen, den englischen Gentleman mit Stock drin (es lebt von Klischees ) nimmt man ihm nicht ab.


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Steril und Sauber in Lucas "benutzter Zukunft" ?[...]


... also ich find die gezeigten Welten in den letzten Star-Wars-Filmen nicht unbedingt dreckig oder sonst etwas, eher sauber, steril und nicht wirklich ... düster.

Schaut man sich hingegen Mando und RO an, dann sieht man die nicht sonderlich schöne Seite des Universums.

Selbst der Planet von Luke ist voll töfte!


----------



## LesterPG (5. November 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... also ich find die gezeigten Welten in den letzten Star-Wars-Filmen nicht unbedingt dreckig oder sonst etwas, eher sauber, steril und nicht wirklich ... düster.
> 
> Schaut man sich hingegen Mando und RO an, dann sieht man die nicht sonderlich schöne Seite des Universums.
> 
> Selbst der Planet von Luke ist voll töfte!


Stimmt schon (nach kurzen Erinnerungsschnipseln), die Komponenten waren zwar auf benutzt getrimmt, aber der Gesamteindruck ging eher ins Klinisch reine Nabou.


----------

